# 7th Derbyshire reptile meeting



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 7th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday August 26th 2011 at 7.30pm


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Il be booking this off when i go into work tonight. Think jen maybe showing her face aswell 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Noted, might be worth putting a post on snakes & lizard pages as most people don't read the hobbies page


----------



## Booche (Jun 27, 2011)

These meets are very very welcomeing and a excellent way to learn new tip,tricks and helpfull info and also a excuse to chill out with your fav reps and a pint 

Will be there again for this one


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump  :flrt::flrt:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE MEETING  :flrt::flrt:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

I defo will be attending this one :2thumb::2thumb:
Looking forward to it hunnie B xx


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Il be there, Jen wont as shes on holiday. Ive got a surprise for you all as well 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry i meant i may have a surprise lol

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I defo will be attending this one :2thumb::2thumb:
> Looking forward to it hunnie B xx


Looking forward to seeing you 2 babes  x x x x x x x x


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> Il be there, Jen wont as shes on holiday. Ive got a surprise for you all as well
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Surprise...:whistling2: awesome::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> Looking forward to seeing you 2 babes  x x x x x x x x


Awww Thanks sweety pie:flrt::lol2: x xx x x x x x x


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

:flrt:Bump for the meeting


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Bugger, that's tonight, brain the size of a very small thing, 8.49pm, if i left now could be there for 10.00pm, but then I need a poo & not had anything to eat yet, guess I'm gonna miss it this month, bugger.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn !! i missed another meeting.... what am i Likey like Honestly :bash::whistling2:

Really sorry Lisa baby :sad: Hope you can forgives me??? while fluttering my eyelashers as i write this <3 :lol2:

I promise promise promise!! i will make next snakey meeting sweety :smile:

xxxx xxxx xxx


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Damn !! i missed another meeting.... what am i Likey like Honestly :bash::whistling2:
> 
> Really sorry Lisa baby :sad: Hope you can forgives me??? while fluttering my eyelashers as i write this <3 :lol2:
> 
> ...


LOL nothing to forgive babes , we missed you and understand , but you will come to the next meet or else im coming to get you and drag you there:whip::whip: only joking plus i miss chatting to you


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Least you got to sort of chat to Jane, Lisa lol.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Least you got to sort of chat to Jane, Lisa lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Very true :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Marckip86 said:


> Least you got to sort of chat to Jane, Lisa lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


Yeah me & lisa had nice little chat baby!! wink wink :lol2:

Love youuuuuuuuu xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> Very true :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


:lol2::lol2: yesh we did babes :flrt:


----------

